# Just want to know something



## hosers (23 Apr 2013)

Hi, I signed out for an enlisment in the Naval Reserve(H.C.M.S Champlain), Well I got all the stuff done, I passed the Test with 28 Points(26 was the minimum) but I got not qualified for any  of the job I was applying for(not even for be a Cook). Well I want to know if I can change out from the Reserve to the Regular Force(Canadian Land Force/Army)  where I could surmently get a Job with a score of 28 to the test, due that I have an open file in the recruitment center. Do I need to start over or I can change out?


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

As long as the Nav Res did not "enrol" you, just submit a NEW application online and select "Regular Force".   Should be as simple as that.


----------



## hosers (23 Apr 2013)

It could be more simple to call out to the Recruitement office and ask them If i Can change my Application or just make me fill a new one by keeping my CFAT result score? because I have filled all the documents and I don't want to Start over all again.


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

hosers said:
			
		

> It could be more simple to call out to the Recruitement office and ask them If i Can change my Application or just make me fill a new one by keeping my CFAT result score? because I have filled all the documents and I don't want to Start over all again.



Your CFAT result score is NOW good for life!  To have your enrolment plan changed from Res F to Reg F will require a NEW application.  Your current CFRC "might" be wiling to do that on site but it is up to them but they may very well tell you to submit a NEW application online.  You can always ask them!

Now as much as I hate to be the bearer of bad news......  When you say you "scored only 28 points" on the Test, I am assuming you mean the CFAT?  And if that is the case, then that score is the same score used for the Regular Force and the "standards" for the Regular Force and the Reserve Force are the same.

So if you are NOT qualifying for any of the jobs that you applied for with the Nav Res, you are definitely not going to qualify for any of those jobs with the Regular Force.  Nor any other component of the CF.

You may wish to rethink things....


----------



## hosers (23 Apr 2013)

Well, DAA, I possibly could be qualified for be  an Infantry soldier or in the Artillery with a score of 28 surmently don't need high scores like NavComm. I will try, but If i can't its bad for me


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

hosers said:
			
		

> Well, DAA, I possibly could be qualified for be  an Infantry soldier or in the Artillery with a score of 28 surmently don't need high scores like NavComm.



That is what most people like to think.  But the reality of it is, that the requirements to become an Infantry or Artillery soldier are for the most part, much much higher than for 80% of the other occupations in the CF.


----------



## hosers (23 Apr 2013)

Well, I will forget about the Army.


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

Your best option is to go and speak directly with a Recruiter at your local CFRC.  They are there to help you and the question you need to ask them is "What occupations exactly do I qualify for".  It will be an eye opener for you but the Recruiter should be able to answer that question and there is absolutely nothing wrong with you asking that and them answering it.  Then you need to go away and research those occupations and then decide if that is really what you want to do.


----------



## hosers (23 Apr 2013)

Well I send an Email to my local recruitment center.


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

hosers said:
			
		

> Well I send an Email to my local recruitment center.



If you are close by, I would suggest you go and speak with them directly, face-to-face.  If you're not close, then email it is.

Good luck!


----------



## Chelomo (23 Apr 2013)

It's weird, do they give out the score in the reserves? Because my file manager was rather adamant about telling me the scores, except that I qualified for everything.


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> It's weird, do they give out the score in the reserves?



CFAT scores  
"Scores are not released. Scores are not given out."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70626/post-972057.html#msg972057


----------



## Rico (23 Apr 2013)

I am reserves Infantry and I was not told a specific numerical score. He was "Impressed" and that i scored "higher than 90 % of the university graduates that apply". Realistically, the numerical value of your score doesn't mean much, the reason being that you're being assessed against other applicants, as far as i am aware.


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> CFAT scores
> "Scores are not released. Scores are not given out."
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70626/post-972057.html#msg972057



Even if the score was to be given out, it doesn't mean anything to the applicant because it is only one of many "x-factors" in the total/overall equation.  By being given a score only serves to create "expectations" that make them think they are either going to be offered a job or not be offered a job.

Personally, I think that the test results should be provided once they have been confirmed.  Why?  There is absolutely nothing to stop an applicant from submitting a "Privacy Act" request and ultimtely obtaining the scores anyhow.  

Think about this along the lines of todays PERs.  Years ago you were never provided with a copy (but now you are) and before that, you didn't even get to see Sect 5.  But if you submitted a request to Ottawa, you got all of it.


----------



## Chelomo (23 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> It's weird, do they give out the score in the reserves? Because my file manager was rather adamant about *not* telling me the scores, except that I qualified for everything.



Yeah, I know they don't give out the scores, because it's all relative to the other applicants, made a slight typo above  Anyway, it was why I was surprised that the OP had an actual numerical score.


----------



## JM2345 (23 Apr 2013)

If you are still "young" enough where you could put off the military for a couple more years, you might want to consider trying to up your education and then speak to the recruiting center about doing the CFAT test over again. Many provinces (I am not sure if all) have free options for doing high school level courses for Adults. Usually these courses are offered online. 

It takes a lot of discipline to force yourself to do high school courses as an "adult", but if you think the military is a good career path for you, it would be worth the time and effort because a year of just high school Math and English could help you a lot on the test.


----------



## Moon (24 Apr 2013)

CFAT can be done twice i tought?


----------



## Delaney1986 (24 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> CFAT can be done twice i tought?



Speaking from my own experience - I recently went in to speak with my CFRC about re-writing the CFAT in order to attempt a higher score to make my file more competitive. I originally qualified for all trades however my math score kept me from qualifying Officer, but I digress. Essentially they told me that I could request a waiver to be allowed to re-write but that since applying to the CF is so competitive right now my chances were not good. She said they have so many qualified applicants applying right now that they don't need to let people re-write. 

The best thing the OP can do is ask his CFRC what trades he did qualify for and if he can request a waiver to re-write the CFAT if he so chooses. The worst they can say is "No", but I think it would be worse to never ask.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Moon (24 Apr 2013)

I'm ok , i not even do it once. I am finish my college degree first. I think i should prepare myself for this test eheh. What is the mark for an officer? (Sorry for my english, i have some trouble finding the wright word, i am a french canadian but still a proudly canadian        )


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> I'm ok , i not even do it once. I am finish my college degree first. I think i should prepare myself for this test eheh. What is the mark for an officer? (Sorry for my english, i have some trouble finding the wright word, i am a french canadian but still a proudly canadian        )


Unless it's changed in the last 12 years (entirely likely) it was 36 when I went through the testing.


----------



## Moon (24 Apr 2013)

What is the highest mark possible?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> What is the highest mark possible?



Are you really officer material?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_ranks_and_insignia


----------



## JM2345 (24 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you really officer material?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_ranks_and_insignia



Highest mark on the CFAT, not highest rank in the CF. Whether or not he is officer material is up to the Canadian Forces to decide.


----------



## DAA (24 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> What is the highest mark possible?



99% and that's only because "no one is perfect".


----------



## Moon (24 Apr 2013)

Sorry if there is a misunderstood , i meant if the score for an officier is 36 what is the highest mark possible ( /40 ,/50 or /60). One more thing, what do you mean by '' are you official material''. 

One more time , i apologize for my english.


----------



## Delaney1986 (25 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry if there is a misunderstood , i meant if the score for an officier is 36 what is the highest mark possible ( /40 ,/50 or /60). One more thing, what do you mean by '' are you official material''.
> 
> One more time , i apologize for my english.



The CF expects their Officers to have certain traits in order to be successful in their careers. One of the biggest concerns is if you have potential to be a good leader, for example. You could have all of the qualifications on paper, such as a Degree and experience, but if you don't have leadership potential than that would count against you. There are lots of qualified people out there that I would never want to be my boss.

I would imagine other traits such as assertiveness, integrity, being personable, and many more are also important to being an Officer. You have to ask yourself if you want to LEAD soldiers, to be in charge, or if you'd prefer to work under someone and take orders. You have to look at the differences in NCM work and Officer work and ensure that a more administrative approach outside of theatre or training is what you want (obviously depending on the trade). I'm sure there are MANY more qualities the CF looks for but knowing how you interact with people - if you are impatient and get easily offended maybe leading people isn't a good path for you to pursue. If you aren't good at making decisions - you constantly need others input - maybe being an Officer isn't a good fit for you. If you shy away from taking responsibility for your mistakes, etc.

The recruiting centre can help answer all your questions too about what they think makes a good Officer. Those are just my first thoughts on the question. I'm sure someone else will have some more, probably more detailed explanations.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Apr 2013)

And you of course are speaking and advising from years of CF experience, right???


----------



## Delaney1986 (25 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> And you of course are speaking and advising from years of CF experience, right???



Having studied the Military for four years in University, being a sister to a soldier for the better part of my life, being with one for eight years, and extensively reflecting on whether or not I would be interested in becoming an Officer - those are some of the things I considered myself when deciding if I was Officer material - just trying to help him out, getting him thinking if he's serious. Actual Officer experience or Military experience is obviously superior to outside knowledge/advice, never suggested otherwise but I am not a crackpot, I did do my research, lol.

As I said in my last few lines people who know more than me (lots of them on this forum) and have more detailed knowledge are ALWAYS more than welcome to comment as I have never professed to be an expert on any subject in this forum and regularly recommend speaking with a recruiter.

Was I incorrect about the questions I suggest he pose to himself or was it just that I am not in the Military (yet,  ) that made you bristle? Not being argumentative, just curious. I meant no harm by offering some friendly advice, I apologize if the advice I gave was bad?

This is why I am always afraid to comment and give advice,  :not-again:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Apr 2013)

I'm not bristling, or even saying that some of the parts of your post aren't accurate.  Your reply was fair and points out (1) that you aren't in the CF *yet* and (2) despite that, you have had exposure to the CF and have done lots of research.

That's the important stuff.  Cheers!


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> The CF expects their Officers to have certain traits in order to be successful in their careers. One of the biggest concerns is if you have potential to be a good leader, for example. You could have all of the qualifications on paper, such as a Degree and experience, but if you don't have leadership potential than that would count against you. There are lots of qualified people out there that I would never want to be my boss.
> 
> I would imagine other traits such as assertiveness, integrity, being personable, and many more are also important to being an Officer. You have to ask yourself if you want to LEAD soldiers, to be in charge, or if you'd prefer to work under someone and take orders. You have to look at the differences in NCM work and Officer work and ensure that a more administrative approach outside of theatre or training is what you want (obviously depending on the trade). I'm sure there are MANY more qualities the CF looks for but knowing how you interact with people - if you are impatient and get easily offended maybe leading people isn't a good path for you to pursue. If you aren't good at making decisions - you constantly need others input - maybe being an Officer isn't a good fit for you. If you shy away from taking responsibility for your mistakes, etc.
> 
> The recruiting centre can help answer all your questions too about what they think makes a good Officer. Those are just my first thoughts on the question. I'm sure someone else will have some more, probably more detailed explanations.



Merci, c'est très aimable à toi d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. Dans les faits , c'était simplement l'expression , en tant que tel que j'avais de la misère à saisir en raison des barrières de la langue. Je comprends très bien qu'une personne n'a pas nécessairemment l'étoffe d'un leader simplement parce qu'il a des études supérieurs et qu'en aucun cas, un diplôme ne garantit de la bonne vertu et du courage d'un homme ainsi que de sa capacité à rendre les autres meilleurs. Néanmoins, le poste d'officier exige une telle formation. C'est probablement un indicateur de la rigueur, de la structure et de la discipline d'un homme. Les raisons qui m'orientent vers une carrière militaire sont reliées à mes valeurs et mes ambitions. Étant une personne qui carbure au défi et à l'aventure et qui par dessus tout veut servir son pays, j'ai rapidement compris que ma place était parmi les rangs de la grande famille des forces canadiennes. . De plus , ayant justement une nature porté vers le leadership et une facilitée a intéragir avec les autres et à prendre des décisions sous pressions, je crois avoir davantage à offrir comme officier que militaire du rang. Néanmoins, si on juge meilleur que je serve mon pays comme MR , ainsi soit-il.

I will do the traduction later , i'm a little bit hurry.


----------



## Delaney1986 (25 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> Merci, c'est très aimable à toi d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. Dans les faits , c'était simplement l'expression , en tant que tel que j'avais de la misère à saisir en raison des barrières de la langue. Je comprends très bien qu'une personne n'a pas nécessairemment l'étoffe d'un leader simplement parce qu'il a des études supérieurs et qu'en aucun cas, un diplôme ne garantit de la bonne vertu et du courage d'un homme ainsi que de sa capacité à rendre les autres meilleurs. Néanmoins, le poste d'officier exige une telle formation. C'est probablement un indicateur de la rigueur, de la structure et de la discipline d'un homme. Les raisons qui m'orientent vers une carrière militaire sont reliées à mes valeurs et mes ambitions. Étant une personne qui carbure au défi et à l'aventure et qui par dessus tout veut servir son pays, j'ai rapidement compris que ma place était parmi les rangs de la grande famille des forces canadiennes. . De plus , ayant justement une nature porté vers le leadership et une facilitée a intéragir avec les autres et à prendre des décisions sous pressions, je crois avoir davantage à offrir comme officier que militaire du rang. Néanmoins, si on juge meilleur que je serve mon pays comme MR , ainsi soit-il.
> 
> I will do the traduction later , i'm a little bit hurry.



Bonne réponse. Pas besoin de traduire, je suis bilingue. Mais mes compétences en écriture ne sont pas très bon en français, lol
So I write in English,


----------



## Delaney1986 (25 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm not bristling, or even saying that some of the parts of your post aren't accurate.  Your reply was fair and points out (1) that you aren't in the CF *yet* and (2) despite that, you have had exposure to the CF and have done lots of research.
> 
> That's the important stuff.  Cheers!



Thanks. I was literally worried that I was giving poor advice, lol


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Bonne réponse. Pas besoin de traduire, je suis bilingue. Mais mes compétences en écriture ne sont pas très bon en français, lol
> So I write in English,



Just like me! J'essai au mieux des mes capacités d'illustrer le plus justement possible mes idées en anglais, mais malheureusement , il arrive souvent que je suis limité par la langue. Toutefois, i understand really well. I just have trouble writting too!


----------

